# Black drum, reds, sheepshead



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Fished perdido pass this morning. Planned on sight fishing bull reds but was a little too rough so fished the jettis instead. Decent day managed 1 32" red, 1 24"in red,1 rat red, Countless good sized sheepies and black drum.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice man! I love cool weather fishing!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

what time of day were u finshing?


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

We left the dock at 8, had to escape the ladyfish but our second spot was where we caught all other fish. Fished there til 12. Plenty of gas left for Thursday! I love fishing no matter how cold it is. Even if nothing is biting I will still be trying.
I want to fish the pass and bay over there more, looks like some great fishing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking bunch of fish !


----------

